# It ends with a Fizzle



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Birds were far n few today, very spread out mostly singles, double or triples. Only had 1 shot opportunity and luckily made it count.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice job, glad you found the pup, I deleted your other thread as requested.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job! I rolled of those cool couple pics around for you.


----------

